# Targas too much?



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

You're a beginner?


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> You're a beginner?


Well more like beginner/intermediate. I catergorize my level on experience and since I don't have as much experience other people, I call myself a beginner/intermediate.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Nah men, go ahead those bindings kick ass. Never buy something at your level, always something better that you can grow into. I wish I had my 390's since the beginning, they light and very responsive.


Go for it :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

I've ridden targas for a while and they are pretty awesome, they were my first advanced binding. My only complaint about them was that when I would barrow my buddies Ride Beta Movements I would always find that Ride had some more dampening in their bindings, which is why I'm going to go for the CAD bindings next year. But I really don't have any complaints about my Targas, I'm just the kinda guy that likes to upgrade unnecessarily. Another plus about the Targa is that it is very customizeable too.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Pluck out the stiffer C flex insert and put the softer one in and essentially it'll have as much forward flex as a 390.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

hoboken said:


> Are Targas too much to handle for a beginner?


from one beginner to another, nope.


----------

